# keyboard has no pound sign:(



## nicole1988

hi just bought a compaq laptop online, from u.s, unfortunatly th keyboard has no pound sign, instead it has the $ sign. is there a way i could add the pound sign?. thanks for your help


----------



## matt3118

Laptop keys easily come off on most units.  On the one I'm typing on right now, the J key fell of yesterday because my cat scratched at it.  Try pulling at it at angles or put a screw drive between the keys (I accept no blame if you break something).  I would contact the seller or the manufacturer though.  It is their fault they didn't give you a pound key.  But then again, I'm not the most well informed person out there...


----------



## Archangel

erm.. you buy a Laptop with a certain key layout, its not the manufacturers fault..    you could ofcourse look for a replacement keyboard, or when you reinstall windows, set the keyboard layout to english (UK),  that should actually work i gues..   Maybe you can even change that setting without reinstalling windows, but i dont know how   but if you can do that, you should have the Pound sign again ( true,.. it would look like the $ on the keyboard,.  but in windows it should draw a pound sign instead  )


----------



## apj101

nicole1988 said:


> hi just bought a compaq laptop online, from u.s, unfortunatly th keyboard has no pound sign, instead it has the $ sign. is there a way i could add the pound sign?. thanks for your help


then what is above the number 3 and number 4?


----------



## Archangel

4 = $  and 5 = %   for me,  ( the netherlands use the US layout as far as i know, and that is what i have  )


----------



## nicole1988

yeah thts the same 4 me i need to change it. coz im alwez havin tu copy and paste th pound sign of the web, which is annoyin!


----------



## Ku-sama

Start>Control panel>Keyboard>Language


I think...... im on W98 right now so i cant check for XP


----------



## pdc76

matt3118 said:


> Laptop keys easily come off on most units.  On the one I'm typing on right now, the J key fell of yesterday because my cat scratched at it.  Try pulling at it at angles or put a screw drive between the keys (I accept no blame if you break something).  I would contact the seller or the manufacturer though.  It is their fault they didn't give you a pound key.  But then again, I'm not the most well informed person out there...



even if you change the key phisically, what is displayed on the screen when you   push it stays the same.


----------



## bflat450

Obviously if you change it physically... the plastic with the letters is just the casing... its programmed by its positioning... you would have to change it through your operating system.


----------



## nicole1988

ive tried changin th keyboard settings/language setting to english(uk) but th pound sign stil not there... how would i change it through th operating system? thenks 4 your time agen


----------



## Kornowski

Open up the keyboard settings (Start > Control Panel, double click on ‘Keyboard’)

Select the ‘Input Locales’ tab.

Check that the desired keyboard layout is shown in the list of ‘Input locales’ and that it is selected as the default input locale.

Hope it helps a litte...


----------



## nicole1988

£


----------



## Archangel

changed the keyboard layout from English US to english UK?


----------



## nicole1988

changed evrefin frm u.s to the uk lol restarted it voila lol thenkz 4 all yer help


----------



## Scellfula

*Male enhancement pills*

MALE ENHANCEMENT PILLS

[[http://www.viddler.com/explore/peraskot]]

http://www.viddler.com/explore/peraskot

[http://www.viddler.com/explore/peraskot]

[http://www.viddler.com/explore/peraskot MALE ENHANCEMENT PILLS]

[link=http://www.viddler.com/explore/peraskot]MALE ENHANCEMENT PILLS[/link]


----------



## jasononline

*medical stores*

I'd like to know who  to buy  drugs form pharmacy.
 Is it safe ?


----------



## ganzey

for me it is the number 3 key


----------



## ganzey

jasononline said:


> I'd like to know who  to buy  drugs form pharmacy.
> Is it safe ?



wtf is this?

ok, spammers--pay attention--

if you are going to spam, get a decent translator or learn to freakin speak englsih!!!

* where da mods at?*


----------

